# Quests



## Gordon S. (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm curious as to what the various Quests are in each areas... it seems even within a locale they vary on driver.
I am in Dallas/Fort Worth, just got a text that my Quest this week is $50 for 35 rides. Highest Quest I've seen. In the past was $15 for 25 trips on the weekend.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Lol, quests. What is this, World of Warcraft? This nonsense hasn't made it to my market yet.


----------



## Haines (Jan 27, 2017)

Certain Judgment said:


> Lol, quests. What is this, World of Warcraft? This nonsense hasn't made it to my market yet.


Probably is in your market. It's by invitation from Uber.


----------



## pacman38 (Jun 20, 2017)

Gordon S. said:


> I'm curious as to what the various Quests are in each areas... it seems even within a locale they vary on driver.
> I am in Dallas/Fort Worth, just got a text that my Quest this week is $50 for 35 rides. Highest Quest I've seen. In the past was $15 for 25 trips on the weekend.


Here in Los Angeles, with UberEats, I've been getting $75.00 for 50 rides. But once you do the first 25 rides, I get 25 bucks, then the last half is 50 bucks. This is the second week. Still waiting for my driver's license to come in, this money is chicken feed, need to do Uber X and eats.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

pacman38 said:


> But once you do the first 25 rides, I get 25 bucks, then the last half is 50 bucks. This is the second week.


That's surprising, i would have expected it to be zero for 74 rides.


----------



## pacman38 (Jun 20, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> That's surprising, i would have expected it to be zero for 74 rides.


I don't understand what you mean, 0 for 74 bucks. I have to drive 50 trips to make 75 bucks.

I got another one for this week. Need 3 more rides for the 25 bucks part.


----------



## Lelekm (Apr 12, 2017)

In Houston, I've had $15 for 4 rides between 4-8am on a Monday, $25 for 20 trips on a weekend, and now this weekend I got a quest for $35 for 30 trips. Be nicer if they'd just raise the rates a buck a trip, period.


----------



## Tars Tarkas (Dec 30, 2016)

Gordon S. said:


> I'm curious as to what the various Quests are in each areas... it seems even within a locale they vary on driver.
> I am in Dallas/Fort Worth, just got a text that my Quest this week is $50 for 35 rides. Highest Quest I've seen. In the past was $15 for 25 trips on the weekend.


In discussions of this within the DC Area, they seem to vary by individual, and from week-to-week for each individual. Last week was kind of absurd for me: 70 trips for $165. That's 4 am Monday to 4 am Friday, or four days. That's about 17 trips a day. I can do it, maybe, but don't want to. A few weeks ago, it might be 36 trips for $60. Once, it was 39 trips for $100, which is pretty easy money.

My Quests are getting harder. Maybe that's their strategy -- get me hooked on thinking it's easy, like 12 trips for $50, then increasingly make it harder to make me chase more rides.

I have no idea what logic they're using to come up with these incentives. Is it based on my past acceptance rates, overall time online, likelihood you'll go drive for Lyft, the overall behavior of all drivers in my market and the calculated market demands (too many drivers ? Could be anything. Nobody I've talked to knows, either, but they're all different even within the same market.

What a 70 trips for $165 does is make me accept everything (you need to keep an 80% acceptance rate over that period). As the Quests got harder, I notice I'm getting pinged for more short trips, the crap, the $3.75-$5.00 stuff. Sure, you rack up trips, but after gas, you're treading water and see that carrot of $165 in front of you . . . and they learn my patterns of driving and what I accept and don't, and when, and I'm sure it's all a very sophisticated behvior-modification or control thing going on with them that is, in some way, tailored to ME since my Quests change from week to week and aren't the same as others in my market.

At first, they were kind of cool. They were doable and added perhaps $3 to each short trip if you completed the Quest. Now, it's sort of a pain in the ass, I make less now since I can rarely complete the Quests, but they've got me putting in the time to try. I resent it, really.


----------



## TonyG (Nov 3, 2015)

Quests are definitely making it worth it for me to drive exclusively uber, and not a combo of lyft/uber. In the San Diego market, I've been getting $50 for 30 or $80 for 35(Friday 7pm-3am and Saturday 7pm-3am) for about 6 weeks in a row. In the last two weeks, I've received stacked quests. In addition to the one mentioned already, I've gotten $50 for 40 or $100 for 50(Friday 7pm through Sunday 11pm). 

When combining these quests and achieving the higher value of each, it works out to $180 for 50, or $3.60 extra per X/poo request. I grossed almost $10/hr hr more. Nice incentive. It makes those poo requests easier to stomach.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

You will never understand quests/promotions as a human-person. You must think the way Uber views you, a rat in a maze. A few initial bits of cheese reveals how susceptible you are to behavior modification. Thereafter, when Uber determines that projected changes in rider demand require more rats, the most susceptible rats are offered additional cheese to perform as needed.


----------



## pacman38 (Jun 20, 2017)

Best-quest-so-far-this-upcoming-week-for-uberx...40-rides-for-$95.00...pfffttt....I-can-knock-that-out-in-two-days..


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

$25 for 10 rides this weekend - PGA Championship. Yawn. Pass me the real money.


----------



## Clutch831 (Jun 21, 2017)

Yall Quests suck. This week M-F is $105 for 30 trips. Usually is 60 Trips for $190 then an additional $210 for 30 more (total 90)


----------

